# spintech catback



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

hey if i got a stock 05 GTO, would i wanna run a 3 inch or a 2.5 inch system?? 

wats the difference? 

and is the stainless worth the extra money??

thanks for your input!!!!:seeya:


----------



## Jcoin (Mar 1, 2008)

2.5 we currently have on the car and works fine. 3 inch is made for cars that are going to have big horsepower probaly around 500+ rwhp. Stainless is always nice but if you wanna save money your other options are fine. I have a regular steel catback system and don,t have a problem with it. By the time I rust through those pipes it would be time for a new set up anyway. If you want to go a cheaper route check Pacesetter i got my catback for $300 shipped.


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

thanks for the input


----------



## LittleGTO (Feb 16, 2010)

Ya unless your putting out alot of power then go with the 2.5 more back pressure will do your car more then if you were to put a bigger pipe on unless your looking to add some upgrade in the near future then wait and see where your at


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

2.5 is fine until you hig huge n/a number or go the FI route.


----------

